# Vertical jigging rod setup



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

So I'm looking to get my first vertical jigging rod and reel. I know how to jig and have caught a amberjack doing it on a friends setup. I'm 14 so I don't have a lot of money so I need something that not very expensive. Please help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang man you just missed the outcast sale! I would wait until the spring sale and pick up a star jigging rod either the aerial or the paraflex. Trevalas will work too. Spinning or coventional?


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

wallace1 said:


> Dang man you just missed the outcast sale! I would wait until the spring sale and pick up a star jigging rod either the aerial or the paraflex. Trevalas will work too. What reel are you putting it on?



yah I need a sale ha. And I don't know I have a penn 440sg but don't think that will work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

For a good rod on a budget, no question Shakespeare Ugly Stik Tiger Lite Jigging Rods.. About $70. 



As far as reels?? Conventional either penn fathom or daiwa saltist. Spinning?? I have no idea.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Battle 7 or 8000II and an Ugly Stick XH 5'8" w #65 PP. Improved Clinch and your good to go for less than $200 on a good deal.

Edit: It's hard to get the 5'8" XH. Just don't high stick it, let the rod work.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Find a used shimano spheros if you prefer spinning over conventional for jigging, plenty of speed and power.

I would much rather jig with a conventional setup, less fatigue for me at least. There are lots of guys that prefer spinning setups as well though. Jigging with spinning gear pumps out my forearm on the hand that is holding the rod too much (right hand.) I'd rather jig with my left bicep and reel with my right hand.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you left handed?


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

lastcast said:


> Are you left handed?



Yes for spinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to check with Pompano Joe and Ocean Master here on the forum, they have given great deals to a lot of people, they have ots of good stuff for sale.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Kim said:


> It wouldn't hurt to check with Pompano Joe and Ocean Master here on the forum, they have given great deals to a lot of people, they have ots of good stuff for sale.



I'm a idiot with technology surprisingly for a 14 year old in this day of technology but how do I check there page for things for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

blzr said:


> For a good rod on a budget, no question Shakespeare Ugly Stik Tiger Lite Jigging Rods.. About $70.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as reels?? Conventional either penn fathom or daiwa saltist. Spinning?? I have no idea.



Will the tiger lite hold up being so low priced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

jamesmyers14 said:


> Will the tiger lite hold up being so low priced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't high stick it, short pulls and let the rod work. You can buy better for a price. Has to be the 5'8" XH.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

lastcast said:


> Don't high stick it, short pulls and let the rod work. You can buy better for a price.



What do you think about the star rods I was checking out the aerial and that looks like a nice rod just need a spinner to pair it up with that's not penn for some reason I own penns and am not a fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't overlook conventional reels because that's all I jig with but if you want a spinner I think the spheros is a good option


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

And I have a star paraflex and am a big fan of that rod


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

wallace1 said:


> I wouldn't overlook conventional reels because that's all I jig with but if you want a spinner I think the spheros is a good option



I wouldn't mind a conventional but everyone I've looked at is already breaking my budget I think my max for everything would be 350


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

ive got a daiwa saltist 6500 with a power knob that id let go


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

85okhai said:


> ive got a daiwa saltist 6500 with a power knob that id let go



For how much?? You think that pair well with the star aerial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pics of the saltist


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jamesmyers14 said:


> For how much?? You think that pair well with the star aerial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 6500s and they're going to be the same as the Lethal. Heavy. If you're stuck on spinning, look into Shimano. Sustain, Saragosa, etc. Nice and light for the size and you can find them in your price range used. If you want to look at conventional, the saltist LD is a nice light reel.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I use two tiger lites paired with two Fin Nor Lethal 100s for jigging. They are an incredible and cheap combo. The Tiger Lites are tough and will hold up. See Alan Hawk's review of the Lethal 100, link below. Total price for reel with braid and rod should be $200, no more. http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lth10.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I have 2 6500s and they're going to be the same as the Lethal. Heavy. If you're stuck on spinning, look into Shimano. Sustain, Saragosa, etc. Nice and light for the size and you can find them in your price range used. If you want to look at conventional, the saltist LD is a nice light reel.



The reason I don't really want a conventional is because I like level wind so on conventionals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

tkh329 said:


> I use two tiger lites paired with two Fin Nor Lethal 100s for jigging. They are an incredible and cheap combo. The Tiger Lites are tough and will hold up. See Alan Hawk's review of the Lethal 100, link below. Total price for reel with braid and rod should be $200, no more. http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lth10.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only reason I wouldn't go with the fin nor is weight. But if I can't find another combo I like I may just go roll with that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

MrFish said:


> I have 2 6500s and they're going to be the same as the Lethal. Heavy. If you're stuck on spinning, look into Shimano. Sustain, Saragosa, etc. Nice and light for the size and you can find them in your price range used. If you want to look at conventional, the saltist LD is a nice light reel.



Also any opinions on the quantum boca 80 I think that maybe pair well with the aerial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jamesmyers14 said:


> Also any opinions on the quantum boca 80 I think that maybe pair well with the aerial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have and have used all the reels mentioned. The Fin Nor lethal is heavy but super strong. The Daiwa 6500 is lighter and very strong. That's what we use the most when using a spinning reel.

The Boca PTS is a great reel and very strong too. I think the Boca PTS 60 would do it. Maybe even the Boca PTS 50. I wouldn't be afraid to try it.

I have some spin jigging rods and conventional jigging rods coming in that are sold by Pro Challenger (Alan Chui) on "The Hull Truth" forum. He is the same person that gave me the Omoto Triple reel to test. Triple drags in a small reel. 

My son has been using one of these rods for 1 1/2 seasons now for conventional jigging. The spinning rod is built with the same blank.

They are not spiral wrapped and the cost will be low. Probably right around $100.00 or less for either style.

I have a used once FinNor Lethal 100 with 80lb. Slick 8 braid I will sell for $100.00 if you want to try it. Being a young guy the weight might not be a problem for you. You can use the reel for anything else also. Get an 8' spinning rod and a spin jigging rod and you will be set. 

The reel was for my son and on the boat he holds the spinning rod like he was on the pier looking for something and the big bail wire on the FinNor hits his arm. That's why he doesn't like the reel!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

if you can find a good deal on a cabo 50 or 65, dang good reel. i got a tiger lite rod and reel for 150.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Tiger lite is a good beginners rod if you picked the right one. my friend has a few and we dead lifted 30lb with the xh. It does weight a little more than other rods in the same jig weight class, when you're jigging all day every gram counts haha. the fit and finish is not that great, but the warranty is pretty awesome. We haven't broken one yet but we have had braid cut into the guides and a couple of guides popped out under load and he has a couple that is perfect. So I guess it's the luck of the draw. 
I use both conventional and spinning. I use conventional when I'm going deeper than 300' and I use spinning when I'm targeting amberjack. Personally I have better luck using a long jig about 300g on a spinning setup, I can "whip" a jig faster with a spinning setup.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sammy said:


> Tiger lite is a good beginners rod if you picked the right one. my friend has a few and we dead lifted 30lb with the xh. It does weight a little more than other rods in the same jig weight class, when you're jigging all day every gram counts haha. the fit and finish is not that great, but the warranty is pretty awesome. We haven't broken one yet but we have had braid cut into the guides and a couple of guides popped out under load and he has a couple that is perfect. So I guess it's the luck of the draw.
> I use both conventional and spinning. I use conventional when I'm going deeper than 300' and I use spinning when I'm targeting amberjack. Personally I have better luck using a long jig about 300g on a spinning setup, I can "whip" a jig faster with a spinning setup.


 
In the Far East where jigging was born they do use long rods. Some very long.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jamesmyers14 said:


> So I'm looking to get my first vertical jigging rod and reel. I know how to jig and have caught a amberjack doing it on a friends setup. I'm 14 so I don't have a lot of money so I need something that not very expensive. Please help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tell you what James. PM me your mailing address and I have one I'll give you. I understand the money thing, I've been their.

http://shop.canyonreels.com/Canyon-Reels-HS-18-High-Speed-Jigging-Reel-HS-18.htm

This is the reel and it's spooled with Jerry Brown line. It will be a good beginner reel. And it's free. I've had it for some time but moved on to a different class of reel. Hope you enjoy it.

And I will 2nd the TigerLite rods. I've caught 60lb jacks on them and they never failed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the actual reel.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Joey that's cool for you to hook James up with the reel. You can breath easy now and since you were kind enough to give him the reel I'll get James a new Tiger Lite rod shipped to him to go with the reel you gifted him. James PM me your address and I'll get a rod shipped to you to go with that reel.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome gesture guys! Someone needs to pin Garbo to this post, talking about the "good ole days of the PFF." Alive and well! Helping folks out. Very cool!


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

FenderBender said:


> Awesome gesture guys! Someone needs to pin Garbo to this post, talking about the "good ole days of the PFF." Alive and well! Helping folks out. Very cool!



Yah it's very exciting haha like Christmas for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Kim said:


> Joey that's cool for you to hook James up with the reel. You can breath easy now and since you were kind enough to give him the reel I'll get James a new Tiger Lite rod shipped to him to go with the reel you gifted him. James PM me your address and I'll get a rod shipped to you to go with that reel.



I pm you man. Can't thank you guys enough for the help and tips. Looks like you guys made the rod decision for me haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 583569
> 
> 
> View attachment 583577
> ...



I pm you. Thanks a million 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Get ahold of pompano joe and see if he has any penn mini-tanks left that he upgraded. They arent the fastest or strongest but they can do the job and may only cost you around $60. That 8s what i have been using until i can get a torium for 200ish. Or maybe a kona, they look nice.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> In the Far East where jigging was born they do use long rods. Some very long.


Huh? I appreciate the input but I think jigging was invented in the " far west" where fisherman used diamond jig to troll or bounce off the bottom. Then the Far East folks took that idea and improved it to what jigging is like today. We still use long rod for jigging but it's either inchiku style or slow pitch. Using a long rod for speed jigging will wear you out much quicker than a short rod, and not to mention the leverage. The only problem I don't like with short rod is when I have to go around the motors and its too short haha.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, I'm 12! lol jk You guys make being apart of this forum worth it. Awesome job and if I can assist James, pm me as well. 
Ben


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

bcahn said:


> Dang, I'm 12! lol jk You guys make being apart of this forum worth it. Awesome job and if I can assist James, pm me as well.
> Ben



Haha thanks man. Trust me I had not intention of getting free fishing gear. Just mentioning it so I can get suggestions of rods to fit my budget 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok James. It's on the way. This is you USPS tracking number. Catch a fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome stuff y'll what kind of jigs are you going to be using?


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 585417
> 
> 
> Ok James. It's on the way. This is you USPS tracking number. Catch a fish.:thumbsup:



Appreciate it so much! Never expected anything like this. I will do my best to catch a fish with my awesome new rod setup! Have a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

woodinfliezz said:


> Awesome stuff y'll what kind of jigs are you going to be using?



Right now I have 1 shimano butterfly 1 shimano flat fall and a couple of Williamson jigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging+Lures



Thanks for the link looks like they got it all. What's a must have jig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sammie , Jabbah and Sinstra for Grouper, Tyl and Gatria for just about anything, and Rana, Rana 11 and Cheleb 11 for big jacks.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> Sammie , Jabbah and Sinstra for Grouper, Tyl and Gatria for just about anything, and Rana, Rana 11 and Cheleb 11 for big jacks.



Thanks I'll check those out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jamesmyers14 said:


> Thanks for the link looks like they got it all. What's a must have jig?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are an absolute must have too.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> These are an absolute must have too.



Where can I find those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

There's 2 kinds of jigs I always keep in my bag. Sliver/gold diamond jigs and super long jigs. I have everything inbetween but those will always be in my bag. A good rule of thumb is 1 gram jig weight per foot of water(if you're in 200' of water you should use 200g), but it all change in account of current/wind. I usually go straight to 300-400g no matter what depth I'm in because I want to be the first one to hit the bottom and start jigging my way back up. Personally I don't use a lot of flutter/flat fall type of jigs, but they do work and they're amazing when you're arms are tired from jigging. I usually let the jig hit bottom then bounce it off the bottom a few times before I start retrieving, that's to check and see if there's any grouper down there. I use a lot of cheap jigs, to me they perform as good as the expensive ones and it won't hurt my feelings if I get broken off. But if you get the cheap jigs I would change out all the hardware on it. I personally use owners gorilla live bait hook for my assist hook and owners split ring and solid rings. I rig my assist hook 1/4-1/2 way of the length of my jig. And the hook I use has to have a hook gap wider then my jig so it won't get stuck on the jig. I'm not a fan of tail hook on jigs because I usually get hung, but on those long jig I do. Next step you should learn is to make wind on leaders. And learn one good knot and stick with it, my personal favorite is Parloma, haven't fail me yet. Last advice I have is to remove the jig everytime the boat is moving, it only takes a couple seconds to put the jig on via split ring, I've had a couple of close encounter with jigs that came off their holder and swing free while running 40mph, not fun.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

These are the long jigs that I use.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rod and reel came! They are stunning! Thanks so much to the guys on here now all I gotta do Is fish it!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

James you just made Jason's foot fetish thread with your Nike socks and funky sneakers.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Kim said:


> James you just made Jason's foot fetish thread with your Nike socks and funky sneakers.


Hahahaha oh Lordy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

PM me your address and I'll send you some of my jigs.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

FishinFreak said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you some of my jigs.



Dang man people here are so nice! Looks like you got a nice collection there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

FishinFreak said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you some of my jigs.


How much do you sell your jigs for? What sizes/weight do you make?


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> How much do you sell your jigs for? What sizes/weight do you make?


Here's the thread with the colors and prices at the bottom:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/fishinfreak-lures-593394/

Thanks!


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

FishinFreak said:


> Here's the thread with the colors and prices at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jigs came there awesome thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is one of Brian's jigs hanging on a fish. James, it looks like the guys here have given you a leg up to get you going. I'd recommend spending your savings on some #60 - #80 depth finder spectra. I personally prefer Power Pro as my first choice and Diawa Boat Braid as my second. Also learn some knots because you will need them fishing.


----------



## jamesmyers14 (Jun 19, 2015)

Kim said:


> This is one of Brian's jigs hanging on a fish. James, it looks like the guys here have given you a leg up to get you going. I'd recommend spending your savings on some #60 - #80 depth finder spectra. I personally prefer Power Pro as my first choice and Diawa Boat Braid as my second. Also learn some knots because you will need them fishing.



That's a heck of a fish! Yah I appreciate everything given to me! I have a spoil of #65 lb power pro. And I know plenty of knots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the pic Kim! It's cool to see the fruits of the labor!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lobsterman said:


> jamesmyers14 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link looks like they got it all. What's a must have jig?
> ...


What all have you been able to target with those squid tails?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lobsterman said:


> jamesmyers14 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link looks like they got it all. What's a must have jig?
> ...


What all have you been able to target with those squid tails?


----------

